# S & M Mad Dog



## frampton (Apr 17, 2015)

I brought this one home recently.  Pretty rare early S & M.  Named after Chris " Mad Dog " Moeller, owner of S & M bikes.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice! What rims are those?


----------



## frampton (Apr 17, 2015)

Sun Mistral Ultra Hard Anno rims. Made in U.S.A.  Laced to a Suzue front hub and a Sunshine flip flop rear.


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 20, 2015)

My brother had a blue frame set.  I had a Holmes.  Man, those were the days.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 23, 2015)

SAAAAAWWWEEEEEEEEEET! Well..for mid-school that is...


----------



## frampton (May 6, 2015)

" Mad Dog" Moeller on his other bike.


----------

